# Energy Bars



## mondobongo (30 Dec 2007)

Interesting article on energy bars here good explanation of whats going on during exercise. Looks at possible future developments taste tests a few of the current bars unfortunately does not explain why they taste like mouldy cardboard.


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2007)

mondobongo said:


> unfortunately does not explain why they taste like mouldy cardboard.




them and gels all taste awful


----------



## jamesstout (30 Dec 2007)

cliff bars rock but you can't get any good flavours over here


----------



## walker (31 Dec 2007)

jamesstout said:


> cliff bars rock but you can't get any good flavours over here




Cycle Surgery do a range of about 4 flavours


----------



## andygates (31 Dec 2007)

Apple cardboard. Berry cardboard. Tropical packing case. Coffee-Choc MDF.


----------



## wafflycat (31 Dec 2007)

I like the bananananananana Torq bars and the SiS cherry ones...

And the High5 enegery gel plus in raspberry is *delicious*


----------



## mondobongo (31 Dec 2007)

The pineapple and ginger torq bars are delicious.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jan 2008)

SiS banana bars are nice IMHO. Can't stand Powerbars though.


----------



## Steve Austin (5 Jan 2008)

clif bars are quite tasty and have a lower cardboard quota than some other bars


----------



## campagman (6 Jan 2008)

I make my own so I know what's in them. Plenty of recipes can be found on the Net.


----------



## gavintc (6 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> them and gels all taste awful



Gels - I am sure they were invented by a gay man to let us all have a taste. Horrid.


----------



## jamesstout (7 Jan 2008)

i once got handed up a gel in a race and someone looked at it and said "oh power gel is it" "yes" i replied he responded "its like having a bloke ... in your mouth" that about sums it up really 

all the homemade bars are quite high in fat really


----------



## Blonde (9 Jan 2008)

jamesstout said:


> he responded "its like having a bloke ... in your mouth" that about sums it up really


No, it really isn't - because I don't like the gels! 

'Trek' bars are also good and so are 'Nak'd' - but not the chocolate ones. I don't like chocolate when cycling anyway. I have to be in the mood for it - a bit like the above really! 

SIS ones are ok in apple - no other flavour though.


----------



## jamesstout (9 Jan 2008)

Blonde said:


> No, it really isn't - because I don't like the gels!
> 
> 'Trek' bars are also good and so are 'Nak'd' - but not the chocolate ones. I don't like chocolate when cycling anyway. I have to be in the mood for it - a bit like the above really!
> 
> SIS ones are ok in apple - no other flavour though.


haha that's great! maybe you should try the added sodium powergel! 

the usa seems to have loads of different brands like gu and clif shot which look nice. Also sports beans are a good recent import. 

never been a fan of the sis gels i got some of the new red ones pre production and they KEPT exploding when i tried to open them!


----------



## stevenb (27 Jan 2008)

For me it's choccy bars.
Sainsbury do a pack of 8 bars chocolate with nuts and nougat....like snickers.
They are tasty...although very chewy (jaw aches) but most certainly help release the much needed calories. Bananas themselves are good for long rides although they need to eaten fairly early on as they are a slower releasing food.
My mate let me have of his gel sachets yesterday as I was almost hitting the wall......it was like swallowing shower gel....weird...but effective anyway. I overlook what taste is when riding....as long as it works then it's good enough for me.


----------



## Milo (5 Feb 2008)

Bit of kendel mint cake thats tastes nice wakes you up perfect.


----------



## jamesstout (5 Feb 2008)

kendla mint cake is too sweet


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Feb 2008)

for club runs and general out and about riding, flapjack is fine.

for big (for me) milage sportives and club events, i like the vanilla/banana/chocolate bar from hi-5. and their isotonic drink too.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Feb 2008)

can we have some links to the home made recipes, or if someone wants to put their recipe up? I know i can look them up too might make a nice thread. I don't dislike any of the bars, never tried the gels and i see torq do an organic powder too.


----------



## mondobongo (2 Mar 2008)

Recent convert to Geo Bars nice stuff bit easier to chew than Power Bars etc and far more reasonably priced at about £1.80 for a box of six.


----------



## Flange (14 Mar 2008)

I find them all equally horrid and more than one of them messes up my digestion for days and makes me feel sick. Gels are ok towards the end of a long ride, but I try to stick to real, fresh foods like cake, fruit or dried apricots etc


----------



## yello (14 Mar 2008)

I find there is a limit to how many of them I can have. The SIS Go Gels tend to make me feel nauseas after just one (60ml). I actually like the new Overstims peanut gel but I can only have a couple of those (27g) before feeling ill.

(Btw, if you think gels taste like 'man juice' then I wouldn't recommend the peanut gel as it has a salty taste... which *I am told* - I hasten to add in a very matter of fact, macho, manly, definitely not gay way - is how said secretion tastes.)

I prefer gels to bars (which I just don't get on with) but only use gels on long rides (3 hours plus) and then it's in the latter section of the ride. I much prefer solid foods but carrying gels is easier than carrying cake, fruit, etc and I can't guarantee there'll be a shop open to buy stuff on route.


----------



## jamesstout (14 Mar 2008)

i loove peantus, do you have alink to thatgel?


----------



## monnet (14 Mar 2008)

The bars and gels are all much of a muchness to me. None of them are gourmet but they seem to keep me going on long rides - what I hate are the drinks. I know they work (especially on the longer rides, which is only when I use them) but they really do give me bellyache, esp SIS lemon and lime for some reason.


----------



## yello (14 Mar 2008)

Here you go....

Overstims peanut flavoured gel


----------



## Horace Goes Skiing (14 Mar 2008)

Bloody typical "sports exercise" article. Gives just enough information to make the layman feel good about buying a cardboard bar. Justification without understanding.

It's almost as if the lack of taste is a selling point! "The worse it tastes, the more scientific it must be". B*llocks. 

Some in this thread have already stumbled upon the perfect "energy bar" or equivalent...for them. Hint - they're the ones that taste nice. Taste is a just as an important factor as the ingredients - any physiologist worth their degree will be able to work out why.

Answers on a postcard!


----------



## 4F (15 Mar 2008)

A mars bar works for me, cannot stand the cardboard stuff


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2008)

What about cereal bars - like the Jordan's Frusili - really nice, have fruit and oats in....far tastier than artificial sports bars... or make you own flap jacks ?


----------

